# 2DP5DT FET HAVE I GOT OHSS



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiya

I am 2dp 5dt had 2 blastos put in on Weds.

yesterday (Thurs) arvo i started to get really bad cramps and my womb felt really tender and sore, i had really bad gas too.  it feels less tender today but still not great.  I am on prognyova x 3 a day and cyclogest x 2 a day.  This is my seconde FET and i have never had that bad cramps and tenderness before...it slighlty reminded me of OHSS which i had a couple of years ago.....

can anyone advise. THANKSxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Congrats on being PUPO with 2 blastocysts 

Obviously I'm not medically qualified and if you are concerned then I would call your clinic but if you've had FET and no EC or over stimulation then think it would be unlikely to be OHSS.  The symtoms you describe sound like they are side effects of the Cyclogest and Progynova.  The cramps, windiness, tenderness can all be a result of these plus from the ET procedure.

As I say, if you are worried then please do call your clinic.
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Natasha!

I am deffo going a little crazy .  Cause i have been on the drugs since last friday i thought the gassyness and bloating and subsided so was shocked it came back with a vengeance.  Started freaking me out how unconfortable i had become....i guess the procedure may have been a little more invasive than it felt. xxxx


----------

